# digital multitrackers



## mooch (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello,
The band I'm in is looking to record very soon. Last time we rented a ditial multitracker and mics and it came out great. One issue we had at the time was the multitracker only recorded 8 tracks simultaneously. So we pre-mixed the drums through a small mixer and then into 2 tracks on the multitracker. We don't want to do that again....it was difficult.

Are there any multitrackers that can record 16 or 24 tracks simultaneously? Does Long and McQuade rent out such models if they even exist?

Thanks!
mm


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

The Roland VS-2400 can record 16 tracks and playback 24 tracks simultaneously. It only has 8 mic pre's on it so you'd need a separate 8 channel mixer with R-BUS on it to connect it to the unit. L&M sells them and they usually rent just about anything they sell.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...here's what i'm considering:

http://www.akaipro.com/prodDPS24.php

not available for rent anywhere, afaik.

-dh


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...here's what i'm considering:
> 
> http://www.akaipro.com/prodDPS24.php


That looks nice. With these bigger, more expensive multi-trackers I don't know why they bother integrating those useless little screens. Put a VGA or DVI out on it and let me hang a useful amount of monitor off it. The could use the reclaimed space for something entirely more useful. I was going to say a "CR monitoring section" but it looks like that beast already has a mains/nearfield switch! Very nice. But I digress...anything would be better than those silly little screens.


----------

